# Dark Angel Sketch



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

So I drew this up today on an app I have on my phone with my fingers.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

You did that on your phone? Amazing! Please have some rep!


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

TYVM  I still cant draw one on paper though :S


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

+rep, that's great for finger art. Better than any of John Blanche's stuff.

Midnight


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

Tx alot  an artist always appreciates recognition.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

On your phone??! *Goes of searching for the +rep button*


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

nice work :victory:

what app was it? i've been looking for a good doodler


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

The app is called sketch book mobile. Its 99cents and it works like a professional graphic art program with layering blending and a ton of tools. Its made by Autodesk.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

I find Colors! working as well but not on my own phone so I don't know if it costs anything.


----------

